# Adding joint compound to paint



## pmolsonmus (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

I posted this question at the tail end of this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...63-carving-mortar-lines-polystyrene-foam.html

but haven't gotten any responses.

I did a search and found the recipe for Van's scenic stuff, but I don't think I need to do that for this application. I just want to solidify the base color on a polystyrene wall (white styrofoam) and am planning to add joint compound to the gray paint that I have purchased. I don't need texture, I've got that with the foam. I just want to seal the foam and minimize the number of coats it will take to seal and solidify.

My question is how much joint compound per gallon of latex paint? I've got 32' x 8' feet of very exposed wall and I plan to use it for many years in the future if possible and I'm trying to minimize the weight for storage and moveability.

Experimenting to "see what works" won't help because the color will change with the amount of joint compound. Thanks in advance CB.

Phil


----------



## Van (Jan 22, 2013)

Joint compound will not significantly alter the color as it's kind of like Tofu and tends to absorb whatever it's in. The whole reason for adding the latex caulk in VSSSD is to increase it's adherenced to the foam. Without the extra latex you paint wont have enough binder it it to hold itself and the joint compound to the foam. If I remember correctly, from your other thread, you wanted to reuse these walls every year. Save yourself a ton of future work and haedache and mix up a coat of VSSSD. Otherwise you will be repainting every year to cover the flaking paint/joint compound mixture.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Van,

I'm guessing one batch will cover about 2 - 4' x 8' flats with a quart of paint, 4 tubes of caulk and a few cups of joint compound. Is that accurate? I've done a lot of painting (I've owned 6 homes) but thicker material doesn't spread as easily.

Phil


----------



## josh88 (Jan 22, 2013)

The latex also gives it a little bit of a rubbery give, which ends up making it more flexible and durable. Rather than something rigid that would break off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Van (Jan 22, 2013)

pmolsonmus said:


> Thanks Van,
> 
> I'm guessing one batch will cover about 2 - 4' x 8' flats with a quart of paint, 4 tubes of caulk and a few cups of joint compound. Is that accurate? I've done a lot of painting (I've owned 6 homes) but thicker material doesn't spread as easily.
> 
> Phil


Yes, that seems about right to me. You might get a little more sq ftge out of it, 64 is a good place to estimate from .


----------



## pmolsonmus (Jan 28, 2013)

VSSSD worked great. Picked a dark gray as a base coat, plan to make the mortar lines black and then use multiple color rollers and natural sponge with lighter grey, tan and brown and then spatter brush to add interest. Here's a pic of the base coat. Wall will be 32x8 on 3ft high wagons and stained glass in the openings.


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks Great !


----------



## pmolsonmus (Feb 18, 2013)

Posted updated pic here
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/s...rene-foam.html


----------

